# The Wittnauer Just Arrived...



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't expect that one to arrive so soon especially by Canada Post.

She's a beauty! This is a watch that's around forty-five years old Â± and absolutely mint. Factory fresh. Smells like a new car... Not really.

It's a small and very light watch. I'm still gathering some background info. The new croc was added by my jeweler. He didn't send the original as it was decaying.

Here it is flanked by the Cougar II and Aquaracer.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

nice watch,croco looks well.

suprised yougot it quickly, some planes must be moving then


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> nice watch,croco looks well.
> 
> suprised yougot it quickly, some planes must be moving then


It came from Toronto. Only 1700km away.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> It came from Toronto. Only 1700km away.


Toronto is the centre of the Canadian universe, it's always nearby.









Seriously though, I'm wondering if that watch is from the 70's. The font used for "Wittnauer" differs somewhat from the angular font of the 60's diver's watches they made (or had made in some cases).

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hells Bells Mike, you'll have nearly as many watches as Mach at this rate.  Congrats on a superb find, it looks stunning. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Seriously though, I'm wondering if that watch is from the 70's. The font used for "Wittnauer" differs somewhat from the angular font of the 60's diver's watches they made (or had made in some cases).
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Any background info is certainly appreciated. So far, I've not found anything. Not even a picture.


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks stunning!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, I'm wondering if that watch is from the 70's. The font used for "Wittnauer" differs somewhat from the angular font of the 60's diver's watches they made (or had made in some cases).
> ...


I'm guessing this one came from the guy in Newmarket, he seems to get a lot of NOS and NOSish stuff through.

Have a look at this auction on the Bay: 120559658708. It looks like yours.

Later,

William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Have a look at this auction on the Bay: 120559658708. It looks like yours.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Whoa..That's pretty decrepit and probably worth the $0.99. And just in time for father's Day...Yeah right, only if you hate your father.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Newspaper Ad

I found this Ad from the Palm Beach Post dated 12 Feb.1971. Jubilee was a division of Wittnauer and it looks identical.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Newspaper Ad
> 
> I found this Ad from the Palm Beach Post dated 12 Feb.1971. Jubilee was a division of Wittnauer and it looks identical.


Well that used up a bunch of time.:lol: A lot of ads to read. Funny thing is, I've seen all of the films.

That Jubilee was pricey, the U.S dollar hadn't crashed yet.









Later,

William


----------

